# Water Heater Gas, Electric?



## DJC (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry for so many questions right up front here but the Frontier Explorer we just purchased did not come with an owner's manual so I sort of feel like "Ned in the 1st Grade Reader".

How do I know if my water heater is gas and electric?  I have found the pilot light on the side of the camper so I know it operates on gas, but we also have a switch near the kitchen counter that it marked "water heater" and the last camper I had had only this switch?  Now when we turn on that switch the water heater does not heat the water, so maybe the switch is not working.  Sure would like it to turn out to be electric also.

All I know is that when you hit that switch in my old camper the water would be heated within 10 minutes at the most.

Thanks again,


----------



## Triple E (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Water Heater Gas, Electric?

I have both.  The switch on the cabinet in the kitchen starts the gas.  Then there is a switch in the hot water tank compartment and that turns on the electric elements for the tank.   Hope this helps.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Water Heater Gas, Electric?

If you have a Suburban Heater, there is an elec. switch on the heater itself.  Look in the lower left and look for a black rocker switch.  If it is off, the switch inside the trailer won't do anything.  If it is ON, or you have an Atwood heater, the electric element could be burned out.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Water Heater Gas, Electric?



Ken I have a Suburban, 10 gallon,3 way. Heated by electric coils, engine coolent and/or propane. The propane will ignite with the outside switch on or off. I have never tried the electrical coils. Do you think I might have a problem I did not know about? :question: 

I must say it is nice to have the hot water heated by the engine, the water is always hot while we are traveling.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 9, 2011)

Re: Water Heater Gas, Electric?

The outside switch is for electric operation, has nothing to do with gas...  All Suburbans have the outside elec. switch, but can also have an inside switch for control..just have to have the outside one ON.  

You need to turn on the Elec. only and see if it works.


----------



## DJC (Feb 11, 2011)

Re: Water Heater Gas, Electric?



> Triple E - 2/9/2011  4:48 PM
> 
> I have both.  The switch on the cabinet in the kitchen starts the gas.  Then there is a switch in the hot water tank compartment and that turns on the electric elements for the tank.   Hope this helps.



Silly question but if the switch on the hot water heater starts the electric, does this mean you have to go out to the heater to turn it off?

Thanks again,

DJC


----------



## DJC (Oct 4, 2011)

I know now that my water heater is both gas and electric.  I have never tried to operate on gas just electric and here is what happens:  After tryin the switches (one on the outside lower left portion of the heater and the one on the interior wall) sometimes the unit comes on and heats the water just fine.  But the unit does not stay on so I repeat the random manipulation of the switches and once again (when it feel like it I guess) the heater comes back on.

I have already changed the interior switch, could it be the exterior switch has a short?  This thing is driving me crazy, in fact I am thinking of just pulling the darn thing out and replace it with a regular small electric household tank.

I am very grateful for any and all suggestions.

Thanks,
DJC


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 4, 2011)

It may be on a thermostat and once it reaches the correct temperature it go out. And RE IGNITE when it is needed to to heat the water back up


----------



## JAH (Oct 7, 2011)

I have an Atwood gas electric and I have to throw the circuit breaker to turn off the electric, is this correct?  It is in a 99 HR Aluma Lite


----------



## judypupek (Jan 11, 2012)

Can I ask a water heater related question?? Mine stopped working and needs replaced. Is it possible to install one of the continuous on-demand type that camping world advertises in or on the side of my 1990 Winnebago Warrior??


----------

